# Calculate your overtake ratio



## twilyth (Feb 9, 2011)

If you go to your overtake stats on BOINCstats, copy and paste the entire page (minus the left hand column of course) into a spreadsheet - either on your computer or on Google docs.

Then, add the column in the first section that says how many days to overtake each WCG member listed.

then add the column in the second section that says how many days until you are overtaken.

Divide each one by 50.

Then divide the average number of days until you are overtaken by the average number of days until you over take.

Here is the bottom of the top half of my calculation (couldn't get the whole page).  You can see my overtake stats here.  Column C corresponds to the number of days to overtake or be overtaken.







It should only take you a few minutes.

Mine came out to about 8.  I interpret that to mean that I am overtaking people about 8 times faster than I am being overtaken.

What do you think.  Am I stoned or does that sound like it might be right?


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 9, 2011)

That seems to make sense. You can also just look at your RAC.


----------



## twilyth (Feb 9, 2011)

BinaryMage said:


> That seems to make sense. You can also just look at your RAC.



True, and I do that if I have particular "targets" in mind.  But I think this might be good for giving you an overall sense of how fast you're moving - either up or down.  Obviously if the ratio is less than 1, you would be moving down.


----------



## BinaryMage (Feb 9, 2011)

Agreed.
On a team note, we are currently ranked 25th and only 7 million away from the 24th slot (for WCG). I think we can get it pretty soon! Let's crunch overtime!

http://stats.free-dc.org/stats.php?page=teams&proj=bwcg


----------



## twilyth (Feb 23, 2011)

Here are my new calculations.  The message:  as you move up in the rankings, you move much more slowly. Last time I had a ratio of 8 and now it's at 5.

The calculations are explained for google docs in the cell headers.

There is one error though, it should be h96/h51 NOT h51/h96.  The calculation is correct but the header isn't


----------

